# Hypothetical new glacial era and its consequences



## Jarizschmaal (May 2, 2009)

'ey! New here!

Not entirely sure whether I should expect to meet people whom I might have this in common with here - but I enjoy imagining a science-fiction universe and how it could be presented through movies, games and comics.

Many of the stories in this universe take place during a future glacial era (commonly called Ice Age), and I've become interested in what kinds of implications this could have on human civilization, fauna and especially _abandoned modern cities that would be buried beneath ice sheets_.

At first I thought it would be possible for the cities to be preserved underneath the ice, but then I neglected to think of that the ice sheets could be moving* and thus, over time, destroy even solid buildings. I know that moving ice sheets can have a destructive effect on mountains, as my country's landscape - Norway, is heavily influenced by it. Perhaps at least objects, or even buildings, could be preserved while moving _with_ the ice sheets.

*See article (en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ice_sheet_dynamics)

The idea is that humans on earth have developed nomadic lifestyles and become less technologically advanced during this ice age. The causes of this should probably remain a mystery for which there may be many theories, but either way attempts to recreate more advanced societies, which are numerous and legendary, have repeatedly been unsuccessful.

Part of the concept is that these attempts are often aided by discoveries from previous advanced societies that could be found in the ice - and it would be really cool if there where "under ice" cities with alien technology that courageous expiditions could discover. However, it would not be as cool if that is unrealistic.


----------



## Nik (May 3, 2009)

You're thinking of 'The Sixth Winter' scenario by Orgill & Gribbin ??

First, when you check maps for recent ice-ages, some high-latitude areas were glacier-free because they were 'dry valleys'. 

Second, the weather zones will 'concertina' towards equator. That means a lot of desert may become semi-desert, while much semi-desert will become temperate. Of course, some areas will become deserts, may be abandoned...

So, there's a possibility for 'ghost towns' and installations in the bitterly cold 'dry valleys' and new deserts. Most ports will be left high and dry, while rias (drowned valleys) will revert to river valleys unless under ice.

Third, as the glaciers grow, sea-level falls. There will be a lot of 'continental shelf' exposed. Rivers will again cut-down into their base sediments...

Um, IMHO, some underground stuff will survive glaciation: NY's water tunnels are burrowed deep through granite. Snag is they may be flooded. Anything cut&cover will be scraped away, while shallow tunnels may collapse due to ice thickness...


----------



## Urlik (May 3, 2009)

some interesting concepts there.

I'd like to read a novel or series about this


----------



## Jarizschmaal (May 3, 2009)

Perhaps "Ice-o-dynamic" and underground buildings could preserve technology and information. I wonder how long a modern car could be usable if stored in optimal environments underneath the ice sheets. Perhaps I could put in fictional cars that would remain usable "just because..." (no explanation needed - they are fictional).


> Second, the weather zones will 'concertina' towards equator. That means a lot of desert may become semi-desert, while much semi-desert will become temperate. Of course, some areas will become deserts, may be abandoned...


As I've read at least a few relevant articles at Wikipedia I've got the impression that pretty much everything beside the ice sheets will become dryer and that deserts will dominate far more area. I am unsure about what extent the Mediterranean sea would exist. 

Wikipedia also mentions larger rivers deriving from the ice sheets - and apparently massive rivers floating through Africa. I wonder what kind of environment this would cause and whether it would be any good for farming. Farming would probably be difficult however if there were to be savage nomadic tribes wandering around.

From Wikipedia's article on the Pleistocene era:


> South of the ice sheets large lakes accumulated because outlets were blocked and the cooler air slowed evaporation. North central North America was totally covered by Lake Agassiz. Over 100 basins, now dry or nearly so, were overflowing in the American west. Lake Bonneville, for example, stood where Great Salt Lake now does. In Eurasia, large lakes developed as a result of the runoff from the glaciers. Rivers were larger, had a more copious flow, and were braided. African lakes were fuller, apparently from decreased evaporation.
> 
> Deserts on the other hand were drier and more extensive. Rainfall was lower because of the decrease in oceanic and other evaporation.


----------



## Pyan (May 4, 2009)

I love the idea of cities buried in the ice - there's a sentient one in The War of Powers by _Robert E. Vardeman and Victor Milan _ who sounds just like Marvin the Paranoid Android - but having seen glaciated valleys, I've a feeling that any city in the way of a glacier would just be scraped into brick-dust and gravel...


----------



## Nik (May 4, 2009)

IIRC, recent glaciations have not dropped sea-level enough to leave the Med's Gibralter Sill 'dry-foot'. That took tectonic shifts too...

If you're prepared to wait a while for Africa to scrunch Northwards, throw in some volcanoes etc, there's a possibility of another 'Messinian Salinity Crisis'...

Messinian salinity crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

